
When an FDA Ruling Curbed Fecal Transplants, I Performed My Own - Pharmakon
https://undark.org/2018/11/08/my-diy-fecal-transplant/
======
bigmit37
Wow, I thought this treatment was gaining traction but the article makes it
seem like the opposite.

~~~
1_800_UNICORN
At the end of the article the author states that FMT has gained some
widespread acceptance in the past 6 years. Her experience is from 2012, when
it was still a relatively obscure treatment.

------
ggm
This gets the HN headline of the year award.

